# If The Wolves Don't Improve, Garnett Wants Out



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41860/20060809/if_the_wolves_dont_improve_garnett_wants_out/ 

if the wovles do not improve say goodbye to the ulmight KG


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

:jawdrop:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Kevin Garnett: And if could change anything, I wish Stephon [Marbury] wouldn’t have left. That was Steph’s decision, that wasn’t me, but if I had any control over it… Slam

All on Hoopshype.com...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well.... in all honesty i wouldnt blame him, you give your all to a franchise for 10+ years, and the GM just puts mediocre supporting casts around you while KG has put up consistant MVP numbers.
i think this team at the moment will make the playoffs, but thats nothing.. we either need another trade or some shift for this team to even be considered outside chances at a ring.
james and foye over the off-season are solid pick ups, but are not that second option that KG has sorely lacked for his career, he had it once with Cassel and they made the WCF...

to be honest i wish steph had never left either, KG and marbury would have been great here in minny for their careers IMO, i dont take public opinion on marbury, hes still a very very talented player


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

it still pisses me off that they didnt resolve cassell and sprewells contracts earlier... 
i still firmly believe Minnesota wouldve been champions if cassell were healthy during the WCF... 

anyways.. stephon and KG could still be probable... they are both almost done with their primes... but they still got a lotta game left. if they get together in the next 2 yrs.. they could be huge.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I've been hearing this since I was in diapers.

(Which, of course, is to say about two years or so.)


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Kevin McHale for consistently surrounding KG with the type of cast that would take this team over the top.

And by that I mean "**** Kevin McHale".


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you would think as an owner you could look at what mchale has done and realise that it really is not the way to be taking a team towards a championship...

mchale is just destroying this team year after year


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

There is never enough diss to put on the Wolves Mangament when youre reading those kind of interviews,never enough for all the lack of work,lack of performing and doing their job to make this Franchise a Success while one of the best players,one of the Greatest persons,the one with the biggest heart and loyalty is on their team,being consistent in every espect could be majoured while consistently being highely dissapointed.Never will be enough diss.

We all knew this year was going to be the last Chance.

I'm Glad KG came out saying it for all i can hope right now is that those Dumb persons "Up stairs" will read into it and give their God ****ing best efforts to DO every ****ing thing needed in order to meet KG'S demands.

KG made the Wolves.

KG should not by any chance retire with out a ring on his finger,for i am certain that under a Capable GM he could have been closing on a 4th one easly by this time in his Career.

Wolves are in a DID to live&die for KG from now on.
Either give him what he wants as soon as this off-season or let him go to place where he'll get what he deserves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the main event said:


> There is never enough diss to put on the Wolves Mangament when youre reading those kind of interviews,never enough for all the lack of work,lack of performing and doing their job to make this Franchise a Success while one of the best players,one of the Greatest persons,the one with the biggest heart and loyalty is on their team,being consistent in every espect could be majoured while consistently being highely dissapointed.Never will be enough diss.
> 
> We all knew this year was going to be the last Chance.
> 
> ...


repped.!!!
especially that first paragraph dude, exactly how i feel.. and as most Twolves fans do.
not only do you have a plyer who you could argue has been the best in the league for years on end, but he gives his all for this team and has always remained loyal to the cause of getting his ring in minnesota, not just a ring in general.

someone in management better read that damn article, **** themselves and go all out to get this team on track to be competitive again.

nearly any other GM in the league would have been able to build a championship caliber team around KG... other players of his stature have had squads put around them that can do the job, players such as duncan, shaq, dirk, etc these guys are up there competing year in year out while KG is stuck on a mediocre team while being as good, if not better than those guys mentioned


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea definitely, any other GM with KG would be in the finals year after year... 

this upcoming season should not be a winning 'process', but we should actually BE winning RIGHT NOW. As KG said... 'clocks ticking man...'


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I like how he compares himself to a woman whose biological clock is ticking.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If it will not go well, kiss Kevin Garnett good bye.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> If it will not go well, kiss Kevin Garnett good bye.


and maybe when KG wins a ring elsewhere... maybe mchale will finally be out of a job.


seriously...

... dudes gotta go


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

My theeory is that McHale took the rap for the Joe Smith fiasco for the owner. So it is as much the owners fault for their situation. However, from KG's perspective it should make no difference.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> My theeory is that McHale took the rap for the Joe Smith fiasco for the owner. So it is as much the owners fault for their situation. However, from KG's perspective it should make no difference.


possibly, but look at the other things mchale has done to this team, i personally think it was his mistake


----------

